# Blue Lake anybody?



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

So the wife wants to go to Wendover with her friend and the friend's boyfriend for New Years. I told her I'd go so long as I could go fishing while we're there. Surprisingly enough, I got the go ahead. I've always wanted to try my hand at the bass and tilapia found there. I don't mind going it alone, but if somebody is interested in showing up for an early New Year's Day fishing trip, let me know and we'll plan something.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Watch your car!! Used to have alot of problems with people stealing stuff. Remember all the tilapia you catch are an invasive species--no catch and release. Let us know how you do!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Watch your car!! Used to have alot of problems with people stealing stuff. Remember all the tilapia you catch are an invasive species--no catch and release. Let us know how you do!!


This was my exact thought when I saw this thread.

Sooooo many stories of people's vehicles getting broken into. I bet it's mostly for expensive dive equipment though.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

We go out there once a year and snorkel and spear fish for the tilapia in there. There are a lot of them and like said if you catch any kill it. They are actually pretty good eating and there are some pretty decent size ones in there (9-12 inches) 

Two weeks ago while we were out there we saw a couple of very nice Bass and one huge one. Im guessing would go about 5 lbs.

There is not much access to the lake on the shorline unless you have a pair of hip boots as it is pretty mucky all the way around it. Or you just have to fish off the dock and platform that is set up for the divers. 

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, that was a bust. We were unable to make this happen, so we just had some friends over instead. Maybe next time...


----------

